# ate a pizza crust...bad news???



## Audrey (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a 3 1/2 month old Flemish giant doe named chloe, who's as mischievious as she is big, so she's a master of getting into things she's not supposed to...

well today while she was roaming about my living room, she came arcoss a pizza crust on a plate and decided it would be a great snack lol

I managed to get it away from her, but she ended up eating about half of it 

i know rabbit are supposed to stay away fom starches and carbs, how bad is this going to be for her? and what can i do???

please help ASAP


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2010)

She'll be fine.
It isn't good for her but it wont kill her. Just keep an eye on her for any unusually behavior.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 31, 2010)

ok thank you 
my only concern is she has had some gas issues because of treats in the past, and i'm afraid of her getting sick over something like this...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 31, 2010)

I know about your concern. I just went through a gas scare, and have no idea what brought it on.
Just keep a close eye on her. I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 31, 2010)

If you want to be cautious, make sure you get some baby gas drops handy in case she does develop gas (simethicone drops, you can get them in any pharmacy). I don't think a bit of carb-heavy pizza crust could do major damage unless your bun is prone to GI issues to begin with.

If she starts to develop symptoms of pain or odd behavior where she's not moving or eating, you can start to medicate her quickly.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 31, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> If you want to be cautious, make sure you get some baby gas drops handy in case she does develop gas (simethicone drops, you can get them in any pharmacy). I don't think a bit of carb-heavy pizza crust could do major damage unless your bun is prone to GI issues to begin with.
> 
> If she starts to develop symptoms of pain or odd behavior where she's not moving or eating, you can start to medicate her quickly.


My thoughts exactly. The Simethicone won't hurt them even if it isn't gas or blockage.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Mar 31, 2010)

*Audrey wrote: *


> I have a 3 1/2 month old Flemish giant doe named chloe, who's as mischievious as she is big, so she's a master of getting into things she's not supposed to...
> 
> well today while she was roaming about my living room, she came arcoss a pizza crust on a plate and decided it would be a great snack lol
> 
> ...


its just junk food,,feed more timothy/orchard grasses,,and water.//.but a word of caution as rabbits do-not throw up,,therefore what goes in must go all the way through--so listen to the gi-tract for very loud intrusive noises,,and have some infant simethicone on hand...sincerely james waller:wave:inkbouce::bunnydance::rose:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 31, 2010)

and the winner is... James. And everybody else, but James got the important detail. 

Keep Chloe on just hay and water. And watch her poops (and gut sounds) very closely. The issue may be cecal dysbiosis -- poopy butt -- and it can be dangerous. 

That said, it usually isn't. But it depends on the bunny. ODing on oats almost killed my dwarf but my Flemish can pull apart the garbage, eat everything off of a table, jump into a compost bin and munch away for 20 minutes -- and nothing. 

You can give her Simethicone as a preventative measure, but the gas is a byproduct of the upset, not the cause. 

A pro-biotic like bene-bac or acidophilus may or may not help, jury's still out on that one. 

If she gets gas, I find long tummy rubs to be more effective than Simethicone.

Most likely she'll be fine, though. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 31, 2010)

I would definitely keep simethicone on hand if she has proven to get gassy from treats in the past. A can of pumpkin may come in handy if she ever stops eating. I like probiotics like Bene Bac and ProBios myself as well. 

Another thing you might consider is children's ibuprofen. The pain from gas can be pretty serious. Never give it on an empty stomach or to a bunny that's dehydrated, though.

A heat source can help with gas pains too (along with massage). I use an old sock filled with dry rice microwaved for a minute or two. Others use heating pads with the cord out of bunny's reach, hot water bottles, even pop bottles emptied and refilled with warm water.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks so much 
yeah, i keep a package of probiotic and simethicone on hand always, because the most random things upset her tummy lol
She seems to be just fine today, shes been on her normal diet of pellets, timothy and water [[plus parsley for greens in the morning]] and her poops are normal...i'm skipping out on any treats and her normal carrots for today just in case, but i think she's just fine


----------

